# F2 Mini-Alpine's born yesterday:) Pics



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So my F1 Mini-Alpine, Freckles, had twins yesterday. One boy and one girl. They are adorable and so tiny! Which isn't surprising cause Freckles is pretty small too. I love them! They are adorable! Meet Pepper Pots Curly Cue, and Steel Dimples.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, I love mini alpines! They're cute little kids, and I love the names too . 
Congrats on the babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute and love their coats!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! I love my mini-Alpine's!!! Can't wait till I have a nice big herd.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They are cute! Good names too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too cute!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Soooooo CUTE!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!!;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

awwww! I love them!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

omg they are so adorable! congrats!


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

Cute! I love mini Alpines too. I've just got three in my herd so far.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Swoop, Stolen......  They are adorable.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks  Here's an updated pic of the girl. The boy sadly died on day 2.  He just wouldn't eat and I did everything I could, he just refused to drink anything and I was working went he went downhill and I couldn't get home to tube him. My ex was taking care of him and he didn't tell me he wasn't eating well till it was too late. Here is the girl. Her name is Pepper.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I also had another set of boy/girl twins born on April 5th. These are 2nd gen mini-alpine too. Meet Donnar and Belle. Donnar is the buckskin and Belle is chamoise. Not great pics but just some quick flicks.


----------

